

End-to-end API lifecycle – Node.js style - altsang
https://gigaom.com/2014/12/16/strongloop-arc-aims-to-manage-the-whole-node-js-api-lifecycle/

======
rmgraham
The link is surprisingly light on details and doesn't even link to the actual
release announcement: [http://strongloop.com/strongblog/arc-node-js-api-
announcemen...](http://strongloop.com/strongblog/arc-node-js-api-
announcement/)

------
centrinoblue
I like the concept

